# Gear Price Guide



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello everyone , long time no see ya?
I wanted to make a video about what gear I recommend and give prices.
Everything I recommend is bulletproof piece of kit and can be bought with confidence for any shtf scenario , I won't talk much as I talk a lot in the video and you'll see all the details there.
Your advices are welcome as well
Thanks

Nick


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey @chemikle! Nice to "see" you...How's the backwoods treating you these days?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Annie said:


> Hey @chemikle! Nice to "see" you...How's the backwoods treating you these days?


Hey , err not my season , I hate the heat , catn wait for fall and winter, gonna be fun making a chimney on my secret shelter.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

chemikle said:


> Hey , err not my season , I hate the heat , catn wait for fall and winter, gonna be fun making a chimney on my secret shelter.


Looking forward to seeing a video on that!


----------

